# Firing Pin Bushing in 460XVR



## DCWilson (Dec 25, 2007)

Newbie here -- second post on the forums. Hope it's OK to start another 460XVR thread; the other recent thread seemed to be about ammo and that isn't what I'm wondering about.

About three months ago I picked up a 460XVR -- standard version, not a performance center model. I had researched the gun on line before placing the order (special order -- didn't get to see the specific gun before it got to the dealer) , so I expected to see a really large firing pin bushing based on the Guns & Ammo review article from a couple of years ago. Imagine my surprise when I saw there was no bushing at all in the one that Smith sent. The pin just comes through a hole in the frame.

Does anyone know when this manufacturing change was made? Any idea why Smith abandoned the oversize bushing?

Nice unit, by the way. Good balance for such a heavy handgun. My only complaints had to do with some finish issues that are typical of what used to be called Monday morning or Friday afternoon production. But the gun's for using more than looking at, and under that standard of evaluation I'm happy.


----------



## DCWilson (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll answer my own question here for the benefit of anyone who comes across this thread later. 

I was informed in another forum that the oversize FP bushing existed only in prototypes for the 460XVR. All production models lack the bushing. Early reviews that illustrate and discuss the bushing were based on those pre-release prototypes.


----------

